# Water evaporation



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a 65 gallon tank with a 20 gallon sump that has been cycling for about a week water temp is 80 degrees and I only turn on my lights a few hours a day the last couple days I've had to put a gallon of water in it die to evaporation I can't find any leaks does this sound excessive or fairly normal

Thanks in advance Seth


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds normal.Even if DT is covered the sump probably is not.Lots of surface movement means evap.


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

That makes seance because I didn't notice it until I installed my power head 
Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Only losing a gallon in a week is pretty good actually.


----------

